# baking soda to increase KH



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

is there any difference between baking soda and baking powder?

will adding 1tsp should give me 2dgh of KH in my 50g water? because my water reads 0. how long will this last in the water before i have to add it again? i do 60% water change weekly with pure ro water.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Baking Soda*

Baking Soda = Arm & Hammer (generic may be OK) but I use A&H. 
Using leveled TSP measurements this what I think I get with it.
1/8 tps/6.65gallons of water = 1dKH
1/4 tsp/13.21g = 1dKH
1/2 tsp/26.42g = 1dKH so you can figure your volume from there.

2dKH usually tests as 6.8-7pH
3dKH = 7.2-7.4pH
pH readings are water w/o CO2 injected.

I generally use the 1/2 tsp increments for me or doubled to 1 tsp. 
Added at water changes I don't see a need to add more.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Baking soda will make your kH rise.

Baking powder will make your cupcakes rise.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

hehe I ignored the gh/kh typo but that's funny.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

150EH said:


> Baking soda will make your kH rise.
> 
> Baking powder will make your cupcakes rise.


LOL! Thank you for that laugh. 

Baking powder is baking soda premixed with a dry acid, so that when water is added, they react and produce CO2 bubbles (rising your cupcakes). It also contains starch and possibly other additions, to absorb atmospheric humidity which would cause it to prematurely react in the can, and to keep it from clumping.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

DarkCobra said:


> LOL! Thank you for that laugh.
> 
> Baking powder is baking soda premixed with a dry acid, so that when water is added, they react and produce CO2 bubbles (rising your cupcakes). It also contains starch and possibly other additions, to absorb atmospheric humidity which would cause it to prematurely react in the can, and to keep it from clumping.


so i can use the baking powder then? 

or 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Arm-Hammer-Pure-Baking-Soda-1-lb/10291025


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

use baking soda and your good


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

happi said:


> so i can use the baking powder then?


Don't use the baking powder. The carbon ends up bubbling away as CO2, so it adds no carbonate (KH is carbonate hardness, after all); so all that's left is sodium which we don't need.

Use baking soda. It's cheaper anyway.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Baking soda is 99 cents at walmart.... Don't use baking powder. 

What is your tap gh/kh? A LITTLE baking soda goes a LONG ways.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

OverStocked said:


> Baking soda is 99 cents at walmart.... Don't use baking powder.
> 
> What is your tap gh/kh? A LITTLE baking soda goes a LONG ways.


GH is always changing in my tank, it starts with 75ppm and ends up in 200ppm range somehow, KH is very low, its at .5ppm.


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

Awesome thread! My KH in my 37 gallon keeps bottoming out within 3-4 days and my ph takes a dive. Then my co2 doesn't kick on etc. It was giving me a big headache.


----------

